# $0 spark plug boot puller, illustrated



## 95GrannyGolf (Mar 30, 2007)

Back in May of 06, racerx2 suggested a coat-hanger based, free spark plug boot puller. Here's my version, illustratied.
Raw materials (fold in half):








Fiddle with the end loops until they are small:








Close up of working ends - they need to come out even in length:








Works by grabbing the little tabs on the metal:


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

Wow! Thanks for posting this. I ruined a set of wires thinking I could pull them myself safely.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

....or you could use a pair of linesman pliers...but that wouldn't be '0$'


----------



## 95GrannyGolf (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_....or you could use a pair of linesman pliers...but that wouldn't be '0$'

Ironically, I used linesman's pliers to shape the thing... but mine are too fat to get into the plug wells, particularly cylinders 2 & 3.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

i sort of have to go at them at a weird angle and grab on real hard.


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

sweeet. Where the hell was this post at 9AM? My plug wires ripped right out of the metal, then tried to pull the metal plug out with needle nose pliars, it was a friggen nitemare. 
Sweet idea dude
I plolly should have asked this before i changed the plugs.. but do you guys gap ur plugs at .025?


----------



## 56vwrg (Apr 2, 2007)

why not just use a large flat head and place it below the metal shield and head and twist it untill the plug wires pop off.i can get to and do every one on my 2.0 that way i am sure you can too.


----------



## silencejinn (Mar 3, 2005)

pictures not working for me. could any body send those pictures to [email protected] please? 
thanks a lot for the help!
Cheers


----------



## 95GrannyGolf (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (56vwrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *56vwrg* »_why not just use a large flat head and place it below the metal shield and head and twist it untill the plug wires pop off.i can get to and do every one on my 2.0 that way i am sure you can too.

Two reasons:
(1) I read about this, but still cannot figure out how you do this without putting sideways pressure on the wire & plug. It's probably not as easy to break the porcelain insulator on the plugs these days as it was in the bad old days. But I'm still cautious around them. Besides, as you can tell, I'm 100% cheap and losing a $2 spark plug when I don't have to would pain me.
(2) I still have a box of wire coat hangers from the days when I had to wear clean shirts, so any project that uses them up is good.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

1) wtf is sideways pressure, just shove a flat head in there and go up. Nothing will break, i promise








2) send me those coat hangers, they're pretty expensive, ya know?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_1) wtf is sideways pressure, just shove a flat head in there and go up. Nothing will break, i promise










When I was running OE wires, that's what I did. Just put a good size flat head under the bottom of the metal shroud and turn the screwdriver.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

what i do is put a flat head under it, pry up as far as i can go, then after that i can use my fingers and pull hard and get it out.


----------



## silencejinn (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: $0 spark plug boot puller, illustrated (95GrannyGolf)*

Got your pictures and tried, didn't work on me. Feels like i need to put this in a certain angle other wise it won't hold it securely. Any suggestions ??
thanks a lot.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

where was this last summer when i broke a wire and had to pay 70 bucks for new ones, when my old ones didnt need to be replaced yet? thanks anyway! im gonna make one when i get home, its going right in my tool box


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (iampakman)*

I think you have an excellent idea here. Best one I've seen so far.
I use the screw driver way myself, but next time I'll give this a shot.
This will only work on ABA plug wires. All other's I've seen don't have the metal tubes like these.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (95GrannyGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95GrannyGolf* »_
Two reasons:
(1) I read about this, but still cannot figure out how you do this without putting sideways pressure on the wire & plug. It's probably not as easy to break the porcelain insulator on the plugs these days as it was in the bad old days. But I'm still cautious around them. Besides, as you can tell, I'm 100% cheap and losing a $2 spark plug when I don't have to would pain me.
(2) I still have a box of wire coat hangers from the days when I had to wear clean shirts, so any project that uses them up is good.


I do it with the screwdriver, and any time I'm popping the plug wires off, I'm taking another 10 mins and swapping the FR8DCs.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

i run magnecor 8.5s now.....no need for a puller








little boots, just need to grab onto the tops and pull.......if ANYONE is needing new wires, i would get them......great quality and great price
and they dont try to sell you any bull**** like nology and those companies


----------



## 4doorGOLF (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

Any knows where can I get the wired that comes with the little handel on each wire so that I won't have to bother with all of this????
Or the aluminum wire puller???


----------



## planrforrobert (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (jbrone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbrone* »_Wow! Thanks for posting this. I ruined a set of wires thinking I could pull them myself safely.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to free DIYs. 
I need to replace both the wires and the plugs on my AEG Golf, so I am not worried about damaging the old wires. Can I get by without buying the boot puller? I really do not want to spend $30+ on a tool that I will probably only use once or twice.


_Modified by planrforrobert at 9:28 AM 6-14-2007_


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (planrforrobert)*

NO WIRE HANGERS!!!!








Sorry mommy dearist.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: $0 spark plug boot puller, illustrated (95GrannyGolf)*

I used this method over the weekend and it worked great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tesla (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: $0 spark plug boot puller, illustrated (KCMTNBIKER)*

Thanks for the write up on my " coat hanger" boot puller ..GrannyGolf!








Actually my sn was.... racercx2
Yeah I was bored one day and didn't feel like spending many dollars for the special tool.








It does work great, and doesn't break like the cheap plastic oem tool... usually no other pliers will have the reach to grab the boot and if they do you can't only grab the small round metal dowel tabs on each side of the boot so as not to damage the metal shielding on the boot, which the hanger puller does perfectly.


----------



## mdttb (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: $0 spark plug boot puller, illustrated (tesla)*

Nice !!
I just picked up a 1995 Jetta and this will come in handy. Already made one for myself and I'm gonna throw it on eBay................. just kidding. It works !!


----------



## Trixy (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: $0 spark plug boot puller, illustrated (95GrannyGolf)*

I found a puller in the bag with the widow maker


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: $0 spark plug boot puller, illustrated (Trixy)*

i perfer my $25 boot puller with the rubber grips on the end of it. much more ergonomic on the hands and makes puttin them back in a breeze to. i can do a tune up in under 30 min.( when my spark plug socket cooperates and dont get stuck on the freshly installed plug.) that includes spark plugs/ wires and oil change. the boot puller is a bad ass design if i may say so, because u can angle it any way u want and it still works like a normal pair of pliers. even when its at a full 90 degree angle.


----------



## dmbfan2005 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: $0 spark plug boot puller, illustrated (SLVR SLUG)*

Could someone repost these pictures? I need one of these hanger devices stat!


----------



## waterboy86 (Jul 31, 2004)

old thread but need pics of this diy tool please?!?!?


----------



## Meeshka831 (Aug 8, 2015)

*Please send pictures of this tool crafting*

Could someone send me the pictures of this tool made from coat hanger I can't open the links here? Thanks in advance

Michelle [email protected]


----------

